# Emersed HC not doing too well.



## jkh13 (9 Nov 2014)

I started to grow some Hemianthus callitrichoides emersed in my tank a couple of weeks ago and noticed that the HC I planted back then is starting to brown quite a bit. I planted another batch about 4 days ago, here is a picture showing the difference between one of the cuttings I planted 2 weeks ago compared to one I planted 4 days ago.




 

The batch in the bottom right corner is the old HC.

The conditions:
Tank size: 36 Litres (ADA 45P)
Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides (Tropica 1-2-grow)
Soil: ADA amazonia aqua soil
Lights: 2 x 9 Watt Cree LEDs (the same as these: http://shrimpscape.com.au/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=1697)
11 hours a day.
Water level is up to just beneath the substrate.

Misting once a day, top covered with clingfilm with a small airhole. 

Yesterday I removed one of the lights leaving just a single 9watt LED as I suspected that it was too bright and was burning some of the plants over time. Am I correct in this assumption? What can I do to improve the situation?


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Nov 2014)

Yet another emersed hc setup with amazonia and problems.
This is only a theory but its possible that nutrients from the substrate are burning your plants. Try flooding the tank and draining it to remove excess nutrients
Light shouldn't be a problem because plants have access to unlimited co2 from the atmosphere 
Hth


----------

